# Farmer Michael 'comes out' to his father



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## blujeenz (3/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



Damm, I've got strawberry cheesecake in my Drag Nano.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/20)

blujeenz said:


> Damm, I've got strawberry cheesecake in my Drag Nano.




Just a bit of a warning to anyone who watches any more of his videos. He offends everyone. You will not be left out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



sorry, where is this accent from ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> sorry, where is this accent from ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (4/9/20)

I can tell you with authority that that is 

Drunken Irish

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (4/9/20)

Paging @johan from Ireland 
Have a look at this Johan
haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (5/9/20)

Stranger said:


> I can tell you with authority that that is
> 
> Drunken Irish


@Stranger, are you insinuating that there exists such a thing as "sober Irish"?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

I have many Irish friends and they can all attest to the fact that since birth ....

they were bottle fed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

